# Places to eat on A14 or A11????



## Supertrooper (24 January 2014)

On Sunday my friend and I are off to World horse welfare to see a pony that I'm looking to rehome 

We'd like to stop somewhere for a quick pub lunch, nothing too huge. Can anyone recommend anywhere?


----------



## Jesstickle (24 January 2014)

Elveden Inn? Which is All at Elveden 

http://www.elvedeninn.com/

The bull inn on the A11 at Barton Mills

http://www.bullinn-bartonmills.com/

The Angel at Larling (A11 and really near Snetterton)

http://www.angel-larling.co.uk/


I can probably think of a zillion more (local lass  ) but these are all pretty decent and literally right on/just off the main road


----------



## Supertrooper (24 January 2014)

The Elveden Inn looks perfect, is that one off main road?


----------



## Jesstickle (24 January 2014)

Yep, it's really east to find. As you come to the Elveden traffic lights (four way crossing, only lights in Elveden!) you turn left and it is literally just up there on your left. No more than a couple of minutes from the main road


----------



## Supertrooper (24 January 2014)

Brill, do you know if they do all of menu on a Sunday, sorry for the twenty questions


----------



## Jesstickle (24 January 2014)

I actually don't know the answer to that one, haven't been in for a while ( I pretty much hibernate all winter!) but probably. They are always busy so I'd be amazed if they didn't do full menu


----------



## Supertrooper (24 January 2014)

Thanks very much xxxxxx


----------

